# Shot Down



## Gypsy29

Two years ago this coming Feburary some kids from the high school decided to skip school. One of them was our neighbor and the other didn't live far away. They did some drinking and decided to go test out there new gun. They shot our baby along with three other horses and a cow. Our older neighbors were home and called the cops, thankfully there was one near by so it didn't take him long to get there. Not long after the cop arrived the boys drove back by the house and waved at the cop, so the cops caught them. They went to juvy and have served their time. I don't think I am mad at them anymore, I just can't understand what would possess you to shot a baby. He didn't even get the chance to fell the sun on a warm spring day after a long winter! He wasn't even a year old! I hope he didn't suffer and I really miss him. I never thought that this would happen to us because we are back off the road and I don't think they would have actually got him if he hadn't been in a round pen because we were weaning him. Thankfully none of our other horses were shot, I am sure they ran when they heard the shot and were out of range. For a couple months after it happened all of the horses would get nervous when ever our other neighbors were target practicing. Rest in peace Lightning Bug.


----------



## barnrat

I'm a high school student and I am here to say that HIGH SCHOOL SUCKS! all the students are immature drug freaks. (I think I may be immature but sure not a drug freak! Never will and never have had drugs it messes with your mind. 

I'm glad your so forgiving. I don't know if I could manage to like that.

I cried when reading that..


----------



## jazzyrider

thats just awful  ive just done my make up for work and now im going to have to redo it. poor baby!

i think its great you can be so forgiving. i dont know if i could be that way


----------



## Vidaloco

That is just so tragic. The loss of an innocent foal is bad enough but when its at the hands of uncaring kids its all the more heartbreaking. I hope the boys will get their lives in order, unfortunatly thats how so many murderers get their start, killing animals. I have never understood the mentality that can kill or torture an animal or be destructive in any way. Its been awhile since I was a teen but I don't think I understood it then either. You are a kind and forgiving person, Bless you


----------



## buckaroo2010

After reading that story I thought I was going to cry  That was so horrible i dont know how you could ever forgive them..I know I would never be able to.


----------



## Horseknogg

I know, revenge is not a welcome thought but I reckon giving them a few minutes in the round yard with cranky old stalion I know would probably make me feel better.There is truely something scarey in mind that finds hurting horses fun.I`m going to go talk this over with Sam, get a horse point of view.


----------



## kim_angel

I am so sorry that happened to you, your family and the baby. I had to hold back the tears when I read your post.

RIP Lightening Bug... We know you are running free up past the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Kiki

Do you know how badly I want to call them the most foulest names and I cant because the Mods will get me!!!


----------



## dinglehead

I'm so sorry I just lost one of my older horses and that was bad enough but to lose a foal with it's whole life ahead of her I would be absolutly heartbroken if something like that happened to dandy.


----------



## my2geldings

Devastating. I could not imagine going thru that. I had a similar tragic experience where I lost a horse as well so I have a bit of an understanding.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## bakersuzie

I am amazed that you are able to forgive these punks they don;t deserve it. You are truly a good person and God will reward you for it.


----------



## BarrelGurl405

omg thats awful, i couldn't imagine loosing my little baby to that. i can't believe ppl, im glad the served time though. i will admit, i have done pot before, but no amount of drugs or alcohol would ever even make me think about doing something so horrible as to shoot a poor innocent foal!!!!! i have a hard time deer hunting. thats just awful to shoot a foal. but like bakersuzie said that was very good of you to forgive them, i dont' know if i would be able to.


----------



## thisisit

That is horrible!! I sometimes can't believe people. Good for you to be the bigger person though and not harbouring hatred...it takes a special kind of person to be able to do that. 
RIP Lightning Bug


----------



## ILuv2ride

that hurts to know ppl do that i feel so mad and sad after hearing this


----------

